# Sama kami, pwede



## Seb_K

Tagalog: Sama kami, pwede

What does that mean?


----------



## moonshine

It means "Can we come along?"


----------



## Arantxa_xaxa

Hi all .. 
Now i am at philippines, 
can some body translate in tagalog, cause sometime i dont bring a lighter while iam want go smoking ..


" May I borrow u'r lighter ? "

thanks you


----------



## moonshine

You can just say:
"*Puwedeng pahiram ng lighter?*" = May I borrow a lighter?
The formal sentence should be "_puwedeng pahiram ng iyong panindi ng sigarilyo_" but that would be a mouthful and unnecessary as people use "lighter" to refer to the object.

"*Puwedeng makisindi ng sigarilyo?*" = Can you light up my cigarette?
You can use this if the person you'll be asking for a light doesn't have a lighter but has matches instead. Also, if you want to ask someone to light your cigarette with his/hers that's already lit, this is what you can say.


----------



## Arantxa_xaxa

Thanks Moon..
by the way its to long to say like that  
hmm.. how about lighter plzz, and what say please in tagalog ?

any way my Philippines friend send msg for me its say " pnahrapan m pa ako" what that means ?


----------



## moonshine

Hmm...actually, the easiest way to say you wanna borrow a lighter would be to say "pahiram" (may I borrow) and point to the lighter...or "makikisindi"/
"puwedeng makisindi" (can I have a light) but it's not necessarily the nicest/politest way to ask. Lighter, please would translate as something like "makikisuyo ng lighter" (favor, a lighter).

Your friend's message would be "pinahirapan mo pa ako", meaning either you made something even harder for him/her or you gave him/her an even harder time.


----------



## tanzhang

you can just ask...
lighter - panindi
Pahiram nga ng lighter. Can I please borrow a lighter.
May lighter ka ba? - do you have a lighter? 
May panindi ka ba? - do you have a lighter?
Puedeng pakisindi? - can you please light for me?


----------



## tanzhang

Arantxa_xaxa said:


> Thanks Moon..
> by the way its to long to say like that
> hmm.. how about lighter plzz, and what say please in tagalog ?
> 
> any way my Philippines friend send msg for me its say " pnahrapan m pa ako" what that means ?



PLease - nga...  or "paki" before the verb
you can just ask...
lighter - panindi
Pahiram nga ng lighter. Can I please borrow a lighter.
May lighter ka ba? - do you have a lighter? 
May panindi ka ba? - do you have a lighter?
Puedeng pakisindi? - can you please light for me?


----------

